# I smell a skunk . . .



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

. . . not on the forum IN MY SHOP!!!!!!! 

oh it is strong now and my 1911 is not handy it will be shortly . . . :ireful:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2012)

We had skunks a while ago- live in a neighborhood with a lot of houses-the big guns are a no no. Bought a good pellet gun and put a pile of grain about 25' from window. At daylight for 2 weeks I had target practice. Learned right away not to put them in garbage a week before garbage man was coming in 90 degree weather-it was bad................:dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1: If you have one you have a bunch-they are like rabbits........


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a couple skunks die outside of our garage here and it was one of the most awful smells that lingered around what seemed like forever. It was bad IN the house, but was downright putrid as you went into the garage! I feel for you!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 4, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Never tried it-or had to- but the old cajun told me that tomatoe juice was the only thing to remove the smell. swears by it!!-----old forester



Used this method on one of the old dogs a while back...
Seemed to work, the poor thing only stunk for a few days.

p


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

I never saw it and I'm afraid to run into the shop cat today because I think he got sprayed.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2012)

When I was a kid my gramps neighbor raised lots of chickens-skunks love chickens-the neighbor offered my cousin and I a quarter for each skunk. Gramps told us how to do it. We went down to chicken house just before dawn-spotted a skunk and followed him-safe distance for about a 1/4 mile and he went into hole. used about a 15' pole as a lever and put a leg trap on one end and set it in front of hole. when you got a skunk you lifted him in air with lever. They have to bounce on hind legs to squirt you. Disposed of him with 22 and repeated process. We called it the glory hole 30 skunks that summer-lots of 22 shells at 50 cents a box. Bait them they are good target practice or eliminate what ever their food source is-they will grow to the food source. We ended up with lots of skunks here when we were feeding the birds-no bird feeding now and no skunks. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> ...skunks love chickens...



For what purpose? We have chickens but skunks don't eat chickens . . . . do they? Or do they want the eggs?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2012)

They love the eggs- baby chickens are yummy also-skunks are a weasel-if they can catch it they will eat it-they are cannibals also-nother story.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > ...skunks love chickens...
> ...



...for the same reason we do...

They're delicious!:nyam2:

p


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 4, 2012)

Learn something new every day. :morning2:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Learn something new every day. :morning2:



Yeah me too I have chickens and skunks but never knew they had this kind of relationship; one that the skunks want but the chickens don't. Fortunately for the chickens they give us eggs so the skunks get to have a relationship with me and my subsonic lead projectiles.


:smash:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, LEAD poisoning works very well on the little rabies carrying weasels. They love a grain, sunflower, cracked corn mix. They will be at the pile every night-till right after dawn and don't give up watching after you shoot one cause that is a signal to run up and eat freah meat. They are nasty brutal little suckers and I would bet you have a lot more than you think.........


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> PS. skunks are the number 1 source of rabies bites in most of the south. coons are about as bad!--------------old forester



That much I knew. 

Funny story, few months ago my sister was telling us about a news story she saw where policeman in some rural town close by were getting attacked more frequently because they were responding to calls of homeowners for help when skunks would show up - most towns will just say "call animal control" but evidently this town would send cops with guns to maybe arrest the skunks. 

But when she was telling the story it came out something like ".... so the skunks are trying to bite the cops . . ."

And I interjected and asked "... so are you saying that the skunks in that town are singling out cops? What can we do to help?" 

I guess you had to be there it was a big family get-together and everyone knew who I was wanting to help and it wren't the cops. Big laugh was had by all but like I say one of those time s you had to be there.


----------

